# Hello!



## Gundrium (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi! My name is Gundrium and I am a Lover of all things WW2 (In my personal opinion, it was the last honorable war the U.S. of A ever entered...) I am interested especially in the prototypes, but the classics still have flair to me. Unfortunately, Many of the ones I find are German. The only site I have found is luft46.com, a useful area to find the 'what if' craft of GERMAN WW2. If anyone could find an AMERICAN or even BRITISH site with the same idea, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 11, 2008)

Good Morning, Gundrium. Welcome to the forum. Losts of good people
here with a wealth of information. All you have to do is ask....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2008)

We might have a difference of opinion but I welcome you anyhow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2008)

Salutations brother....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2008)

Hallo mate,
I hope you will find here some nice guys who are interested in the same thread like you as well.
Welcome here and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I'm with Adler.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome to the playground.


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## seesul (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome from Down under!


----------

